# Steuertrafo "N" über N-Trennklemme



## captain66 (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich habe bei einer Schaltschrankabnahme etwas Neues (für mich)gesehen. 
Der Schaltschrank ist für MSR-Technik und ist mit einem Steuertrafo versehen. Bei einer Klemmleiste mit AUF-ZU Ansteuerungen für Ventile, die über den Steuertrafo versorgt werden, fiel mir auf das der "Steuer-N" über eine 10x3 Schiene (blank) und N-Trennklemmen (in blau) geführt sind. 
Optisch sah die Sache etwas komisch aus: 
-rote Drähte auf blanke Schiene 
- Diese auf blaue Trennklemmen 

Ist das zulässig? Wenn Ja oder Nein wo finde ich die Normung dafür? 
VDE 0113 oder 660???? 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MSommer (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Du aus einem Steuerstromseitigen Trafo Steuerungen und Stellantriebe versorgst, sind beide Potentialleitungen in rot zulässig. Oftmals wird auch eine Ader mit zusätzlichem Farbstreifen zur Unterscheidung von u+v verwendet. Die DIN dazu weiß ich gerade nicht, werde aber am WE in meinen Unterlagen stöbern.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jabba (4 Dezember 2009)

Die roten Drähte sind schon richtig, dies ist erlaubt aber muss nicht sein. Diese dürfen aber nicht die gleiche Farbe wie die Hauptstromkreise haben z.B. schwarz und auf keinen Fall dürfen diese Hellbau sein. Auch die N-Trennklemmen sind nicht zulässig , auch keine blauen Klemmen. Hier könnte es zu einer gefährlichen Verwechslung zwischen dem "Echten N" und dem geerdeten Potential der Steuerspannung kommen.

In deiner Aufführung ist nicht erwähnt wo und wie, wenn überhaupt, die Steuerspannung geerdet wurde.  Die Kupferschiene ist nach meiner Meinung nicht erlaubt, wenn keine Feste Verbindung direkt am Trafo zur Erde besteht. 
Wäre da z.B. noch wie üblich eine Trennklemme, so würde die Klemme Potential führen, was zwar erst beim Zweiten Fehler zur Gefahr führt jedoch nicht dr BGVA3 entspricht.

Die Farben, usw sowie das mit dem Hellblau und dem Trafo erden steht in der EN60204-1 (VDE0113).


----------



## captain66 (5 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jabba,

der Steuer N ist über eine Messertrennklemme geerdet.


----------



## Ludewig (6 Dezember 2009)

Ich schließe mich Jabba an.


----------

